# How do I get skype?



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

There is no skype packages on 8.2-RELEASE nor linux compatibility packages. I tried windows's skype with wine:
it crashed.P
So, where do you guys find the linux package?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2012)

net-im/skype

There is no package because the license doesn't allow it.


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

What do I do then to have it?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2012)

`# cd /usr/ports/net-im/skype && make install clean`


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

```
/usr/ports/net-im/skype: no such file or directory.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2012)

`# portsnap fetch extract`

And to update an existing ports tree:
`# portsnap fetch update`

See portsnap(8).


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

Fetching...


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

It's slow...


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

Apparently that SirDice is my favourite mod. He's the one who helps quickly.

I am done for the first step.


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

cd /usr/ports/net-im/skype && make install clean

```
===>  skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 needs sys/dev/sound/pcm/dsp.c r221388 (and oths). Please update your system post r221583 / Sat May 7 09:26:11 2011 UT
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-im/skype.
```


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 13, 2012)

So? Just install 8.3/9.0.
What's the problem?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 13, 2012)

You should read this:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=146743&postcount=3


----------



## maxum (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, cpu!


----------

